# Tomcat 6.0 Log mit java.util.logging - Timestamp aus Logfilenamen entfernen



## orschaef (14. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst mal bin ich neu hier und hatte das Gefühl, dass man mir nur hier helfen kann, da ich in den weiten des WWW nichts fand. 

Ich bin im Gebiet Tomcat und Java noch recht unerfahren.

*Zum Problem:*

Unter Win2k8 Server läuft bei uns in der Firma in der Application-Tier ein *Tomcat 6.0 als Service*.
Dieser hat noch das Default-Logging (welches ja über *java.util.logging* erfolgt).

So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann ich die Logfiles über das "*logging.properties*"-File customizen.
Dort finden sich die Zeilen:


```
java.util.logging.ConsoleHandler.level = FINE
java.util.logging.ConsoleHandler.formatter = java.util.logging.SimpleFormatter
```

Diese müssten ja auch das Filehandling der "*stdout*" betreiben?

Das Problem: Tomcat 6.0 hat ein "Feature" gebracht, welches Timestamps in die Logfile-Namen einfügt (Zeitpunkt des Tomcatstarts). Ich möchte den *Timestamp aus meinem Logfile-Namen löschen* (in den früheren Tomcat-Versionen war das ja default ohne Timestamp), so dass aus "*stdout.TTMMYYYY.log*" wieder "*stdout.log*" wird.

Dies brauch ich um in unserem Monitoring das Logfile erfassen zu können, dessen Name immer gleichbleiben sollte, auch nach einem Durchstarten des Tomcat. Archivierung lässt sich dann auch anders betreiben (z.B. durch Logrotate)

Wie bewerkstellige ich das? Ich möchte *KEIN Log4j* einsetzen (Hat seine Gründe....)

Liebe Grüße
Lando


----------



## maki (21. Jan 2010)

*geschlossen*

http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkp...logging-timestamp-logfilenamen-entfernen.html


----------

